# come mai



## doorman

Bonjour!

Comment est-ce que on dirait "come mai" en français? Par exemple:

"Come mai non vai alla festa?"

Ça veut dire "Pourquoi est-ce que tu ne vas pas a la fête?" mais cette phrase ne met pas l'accent sur la surprise comme "come mai"

p.s. désolé pour mon pas-très-bien français (je suis en train de l'apprendre)


----------



## itka

_"Comment ça ? Tu ne vas pas à la fête ?"_


----------



## doorman

Ça c'était vraiment une réponse vite 

Merci


----------



## la fée

On peut traduire ça avec "Comment ça se fait que...", surtout si le registre est familier.


----------



## doorman

la fée said:


> On peut traduire ça avec "Comment ça se fait que...", surtout si le registre est familier.



Ça me semble un peu plus facile a dire (car comme ça on peut dire une seule phrase) 

Merci bien, la fée


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, pour toutes les propositions, des variantes moins « bonnes » :
_Tiens, comment se fait-il que tu *ne* n’ailles pas à la fête ?_
_Tiens, tu ne vas pas à la fête ?_
_Etonnant, tu ne vas pas à la fête ?_

Ajout : attention erreur *ne* en double suite à la remarque suivante de *Huginn*


----------



## Huginn

_Comment se fait-il que_ + subjonctif.


----------



## Corsicum

Désolé une erreur « _ne_ » :
_Comment se fait-il que tu n’ailles pas à la fête ?_
Avec la correction j’ai la quasi certitude que l’expression est «musicalement correcte», mais je ne sais pas l’expliquer, l’age sans doute ?
Attendons des avis éclairés en grammaire.
Merci pour ta judicieuse remarque.


----------



## doorman

Merci, les gents.

Je dois être sincère, je suis pas très heureux qu'il faut utiliser le subjonctif  En fait, je croyais qu'on utilise le subjonctif vraiment rarement (dans quelques phrases, pas plus)

Corsicum, je croie que je vais ouvrir un nouveau fil car je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi il faut mettre le double "ne"


----------



## Corsicum

doorman said:


> je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi il faut mettre le double "ne"


Confirmation de la réponse de *Itka*
Désolé, je me suis mal exprimé, tu as tout à fait raison : il ne faut pas mettre le double « n »’ :
_Comment se fait-il que tu *ne* n’ailles pas à la fête ? : _*cette expression est d’évidence et très certainement erronée, c’est une erreur de ma part.*
_Comment se fait-il que tu n’ailles pas à la fête ? : _*Cette expression est très probablement correcte*


----------



## doorman

Corsicum said:


> _Comment se fait-il que tu n’ailles pas à la fête ? : _*Cette expression est très probablement correcte*



Aha, ok. Donc, c'était correct la première fois 

Merci!


----------



## Egwene

Que pensez-vous de *"Alors, comme ça, tu ne vas pas à la fête ?"*
Un peu plus familier que les propositions précédentes, je pense qu'il collerait également bien au contexte, puisqu'il implique implicitement le "pourquoi?".


----------



## Huginn

doorman said:


> Merci, les gents.
> 
> Je dois être sincère, je suis pas très heureux qu'il faut utiliser le subjonctif  En fait, je croyais qu'on utilise le subjonctif vraiment rarement (dans quelques phrases, pas plus)
> 
> Corsicum, je croie que je vais ouvrir un nouveau fil car je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi il faut mettre le double "ne"



Alors, ne te prends pas trop la tête pour le subjonctif. Moi j'imagine toujours de dire quelque chose comme:

"_Com'è possibile che...?_"


Par exemple: 

_Com'è possibile che oggi siano tutti_ (Come mai oggi sono tutti) _così_.. = _Comment se fait-il qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde soit si.._


Comme tu vois, dans ce type de structure t'es de même obligé à l'employer.


----------



## doorman

Huginn said:


> Alors, ne te prends pas trop la tête pour le subjonctif. Moi j'imagine toujours de dire quelque chose comme:
> 
> "_Com'è possibile che...?_"
> 
> 
> Par exemple:
> 
> _Com'è possibile che oggi siano tutti_ (Come mai oggi sono tutti) _così_.. = _Comment se fait-il qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde soit si.._
> 
> 
> Comme tu vois, dans ce type de structure t'es de même obligé à l'employer.



Oui, c'est vrai - c'est plus facile se rappeler quand est-ce qu'il faut l'utiliser comme ça 

D'autre côté, ça veut dire qu'il faudrait l'apprendre (et vite aussi) 

Merci!


----------

